# Did everyone in your house bond with the puppy?



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

We're having major problems - although we both wanted Lizzie, chose her together, planned and prepared...now that he is here I love her to bits but my wife is just not coping. It's not Lizzie she is lovely and really well behaved - it is the level of commitment that is too much for her to cope with.

I can't see my wife like this - we only came back from our honeymoon last week...I think we will need to find her a new home but it makes me sob every time I even think of it. I feel such a failure


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have eaither of you had dogs before. 

dogs are as big a comitment as kids, give it time things will get better, just try and help out a little more.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't feel a failure .. caring for dogs is hard work ... its not for everyone ... 

Before you rehome her .. please send me a private message


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm doing it all! She doesn't even seem to be able to be in the same room as her. I'm in bits as Lizzie is just adorable and I am totally up for all of it including the commitment but I can't see any way out

Thanks for replying


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Good advice from Kendal. Remember it won't always be this full on ....looking after Bess is a full time job right now, but it makes me realise just how much easier Maisie has become.

She was even harder work as a pup because she was poorly for a while and was super-clingy, didn't take to a crate at all. But now she is an angel, really no trouble at all.

So, if you haven't had a dog before, it does get easier if you are prepared to put the time in at the beginning. Its very early days for you.....


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm really happy to do it - and Lizzie is sooo good, I would understand my wife's reaction if she was naughty but she isn't. She is pretty much housetrained. Goes in her crate with no fuss. Sleeps 10.30 - 6.30 etc she's not clingy or anything. Totally adorable and I do adore her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It is very hard work having a puppy and it will get much easier over time, by 6 months old Lizzie will be quiet a chilled young lady, but if your wife just can't bond with her or just doesn’t want her ... that may never change and I think she is very brave & honest for admitting it...

Please don’t be hard on yourself or on your wife .. you have just got married and moving house maybe a dog is just not right for you after all ... 

There is no shame in admitting something isn't right ... better to admit it now xxx

Just think it through and talk to your wife about it before making any final decisions.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you know what it is exactly that she is strugeling with. 

i do know someone who had isues when they got their puppy, she realy struggled after they got their cockapoo, it was like cabin feaver or something, she felt tied to the house, couldnt go for a walk or a meal because the puppy was too young to be left. she was at the point of crying and realy wanted to give her up. she stresses herself so much. but she stuck with it and wouldnt be without her now. 

is she out walking yet? go out for a day trip the three of you. get her invalved, take her too an outdoor caff just sit and enjoy yourselves. 


it doesn get better, children are much harder work and much more time consuming, so a puppy is a doddle.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I know you are stuck in for a couple more weeks waiting for vaccinations aren't you? So maybe that is contributing to your wife's difficulties with it all. Sounds like you have had a few life changes recently too.

Maybe when you are all able to get out and about it will be different.

Must be awful for you as you love the puppy. Would your wife be willing to give it a little time?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor you, wow sounds like there has been a lot going on in your house lately and although like you say everything was planned etc perhaps it was just a bit soon for a dog.
If you do decide to push through this hard bit I promise you will have a wonderful pet! She sounds an absolute sweetie. Thing is not to feel too guilty if you do have to re home your dog, a few of us have had to do it for various reasons and its tough but if you make sure she has a good home then you have done your bit.
Lizzie will be be better off in a home where she is truly loved and wanted rather than stressing your wife out. Everyone would be much happier. I am sure that if you let us know on here if and when you need to rehome then we will do everything in our power to find the best home you could ask for. So please please don't be afraid to admit you need to rehome Lizzie and let us help in anyway


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Wisher, my heart goes out to you. What a horrible position to be in. I can't add much more to what has already been said other than to agree that the first few weeks are really tough but that it does get easier as they grow and become more independent. They are by far easier than children too! Sit and have a really long talk with your wife and see if you can work out what is going to make you both happy. I hope you don't have to rehome her but if you do don't feel guilty about it as it's better to give Lizzie a truly loving home as early in her life as possible and your marriage has to come first. 
Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Clare
x


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Clare - I am in bits totally devastTed


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a thought Wisher ..... a new pup takes a lot of attention and also gets an awful lot love. New wives also need a lot of attention and an awful lot of love!! Is there anyone who could puppy sit on a regular basis so that you and your wife could have some quality time together. That's not supposed to sound patronising but it may be that your wife is feeling a little pushed to the side and that your pup is getting a lot of attention that she feels she needs right now? 

Karen xx


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

She can't cope with the idea of being tied down for the next 15+ years...even though Lizzie is prob the best behaved puppy in the world she can't cope with the restrictions it will place on us. I need to be brave and put her first


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wisher said:


> Thanks Clare - I am in bits totally devastTed


Sad to have this stress so early in your marriage. As others have said - maybe too many changes too soon. If you do need to give puppy to be rehomed, she will just be happy to have all her needs attended to, your wife will be much happier not to have to deal with a puppy at this stage, and there is plenty of time to have another puppy in the future when everything settles down for you and your wife.
Best wishes whatever you decide.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

can i ask at what point she relized the restrictions of adding a new member to the family?


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't think she realised until we actually had her in our home - we had talked about it a lot. She is really upset too and I don't blame her , I just don't know how to deal with it all


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have contacted the woman i know who was in the same positon as i think talking to her will help. 

things do get better, the last thing you want to do is give her up then regret it latter, just give it a little more time. 

i realy mean in go out you your wife and izzy, go round the market, go to the beach, go for a walk in the wooks, go for a coffie just go out do things, you can still do lots of thingas and more with a dog.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You are certainly are not a failure !! 

You have both just experienced an intensely deep and emotional journey of getting married. When two people go through a ceremony to commit to each other it totally changes the dynamics of the relationship. Many couples who have lived together for decades finally take the plunge, get married and then find that commitment cloustraphobic, and the marriage breaks down. A ceremony sets triggers in the brain and is immensely powerful, it can strengthen or it can constrict. 

So taking your new married status in to account, you have also now added a another family member into the mix. That little member is oh so demanding for attention and care....and love which you exude and openly show towards her. That can cause all sorts of emotions from the one watching on. Also that a puppy demands such a high level of commitment to add to the commitment of a marriage. Each independently will take some time to adjust to but together that's a heavy load.

You guys really need to sit down together, without Lizzie, and talk, lay your cards on the table and be totally honest with each other about what you are feeling at that moment. Be calm and kind but don't try to protect each other from saying something that might be hurtful. 

If you honestly communicate then you can make a joint decision that you both totally understand and can accept. As for one of you to just give into another could lead to resentment and that is very destructive.

Wishing you all the best, :hug::hug: Julia xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

kendal said:


> i have contacted the woman i know who was in the same positon as i think talking to her will help.
> 
> things do get better, the last thing you want to do is give her up then regret it latter, just give it a little more time.
> 
> i realy mean in go out you your wife and izzy, go round the market, go to the beach, go for a walk in the wooks, go for a coffie just go out do things, you can still do lots of thingas and more with a dog.


Lizzie is a JD pup and is awaiting a second jab xx

Wisher, I really feel for you and I think you are very brave for coming on here and telling us all how it is as it must have been hard. I was in tears yesterday as my allergy symptoms and asthma were all pretty bad and I was thinking I'd have to let Max go which would break my heart..

Anyway, I wish you and your wife all the best, and I really hope you can come to a decision as the worry and sadness must be horrible for you both at the moment. 

Hugs to the 3 of you xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sarette said:


> Lizzie is a JD pup and is awaiting a second jab xx
> 
> Wisher, I really feel for you and I think you are very brave for coming on here and telling us all how it is as it must have been hard. I was in tears yesterday as my allergy symptoms and asthma were all pretty bad and I was thinking I'd have to let Max go which would break my heart..
> 
> ...


doesnt mean they cant take her out, just sip her up in your jacket and away you go. its funning going into the super market and you see somone with a wee puppy peeking out of their jaket because they needed to get the shopping in, i took Echo on a 3 hour walk tucked in my coat.


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

I remember coming back from my honeymoon and feeling very down, everything had changed, you spend so much time and effort gearing up for the big day then suddenly it's all done. I missed my parents everything felt different, your wife is probably feeling very overwhelmed and a puppy adds to these feelings. I've been happily married for 17 years now and we only took the plunge and got ruby 6 months ago! Don't make any rash decisions everything is still very new. Have you got family or friends thst can puppy sit? Don't forget when puppy's a bit bigger you will be able to go out still and get her used to kennels for holidays etc. Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

kendal said:


> doesnt mean they cant take her out, just sip her up in your jacket and away you go. its funning going into the super market and you see somone with a wee puppy peeking out of their jaket because they needed to get the shopping in, i took Echo on a 3 hour walk tucked in my coat.


So supermarkets don't mind? I'm always wary that shops say no dogs which I assumed means puppies in arms too?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you get some jobs woths but no most are fine as the pups arent on the ground. i go into my local corner shop sometimes and carry either Inca or Delta(only started it when we got Delta Echo is a bit of a heavy lump) he has no problem with it even though he has a big sighn up on the door saying no dogs. i keep her in my arms. iv lost count of the number of times m,um has come home form asda saying she met a wee puppy keeking out somones coat, lol its often a double take lol somone once taught Delta was a toy till she turned her head to them. 

i also see people carying their dogs to get from one end of the town center to the other as a short cut and they have never been botherd. 

so yeah get out and about with them, go everywhere. as long as they are still liftable its easy.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I feel for your situation and think you are very brave for sharing this with us.

You are not a failure.

As we both work I had my douts in the first few weeks with Rosie, if we had done the right thing getting a second dog as it is very hard work at first, and I am dog mad!
It has got easier over the weeks but as you have said it is a commitment for the next 15 years or so.
If you do decide to give Lizzie up I hope you will find a forever home with someone from the forum and you will know she has found a good home.

I would not judge you on your decision as when I retire we intend to foster dogs waiting for their forever homes.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I can really sympathise with this situation as getting Betty did nearly send me into a melt down at first. i had lived on my own for years and gave never had any responsibility to anyone other than myself. Before i got Betty one of my friends accused me of over thinking getting a dog as inwas working out in my head how i would cope if i wanted days out where dogs couldn't go or decided to stay out later than planned. Honestly i probably was over thinking it!! However, all the over thinking still didn't prepare me for how overwhelmed i felt with the responsibility of having her. i did spend the first few weeks thinking i'd made a mistake as i hated going out and leaving her, especially when she hadn't had her jabs so had to be carried everywhere as it made me feel very trapped at home. i couldn't relax at home as was constantly checking to see if she needed the toilet etc. But suddenly it all seemed to change as Betty had got to know and trust me and i could leave her easily at home for a few hours and my neighbours say they hardly hear a peep out of her ( and i live in a flat which added to my anxiety as was worried neighbours would complain).

I won't say the first few months were easy but in the long term were so worth it. Given that it's still technically summer do like others have suggested and take Lizzie to the pub or Costa etc as you can sit outside with her, all helping her socialisation too!! Betty got used to this at a young age and often comes out too when i go out nd now just settles under the table.

Also as Kendal says, most shops don't say much about you carrying a dog in. Betty gets looked after by the staff in Gap when i go in!!! Betty gets taken into Boots, Gap, Waterstones, Jo Malone etc and no one has told me not too.

i'm sure you will do whats right for you but please do realise that others have felt the same way. xxx


----------



## Moose68 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I am Deb the wife if Gill (wisher). Gill has been very brave explaining our situation and yes it is all my fault. I really really wish I could like Lizzie and yes she is a good puppy but no matter how hard I try to sort my feelings out I still cannot love her. I have been responsible for my parents for over 34 years and I have only recently had any freedom from responsibilities. I cannot cope with the thought of another 15 years of responsibility. There are so many things I want to do with my wife including loads of travelling. 

I really don't know how we are going to resolve the situation as I don't want to lose my new wife or for her to hate me but I know the way I am feeling isn't going to change. 

Whatever happens I just hope I don't lose the most important person in the world to me my beautiful kind wife.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Moose68 said:


> Hi I am Deb the wife if Gill (wisher). Gill has been very brave explaining our situation and yes it is all my fault. I really really wish I could like Lizzie and yes she is a good puppy but no matter how hard I try to sort my feelings out I still cannot love her. I have been responsible for my parents for over 34 years and I have only recently had any freedom from responsibilities. I cannot cope with the thought of another 15 years of responsibility. There are so many things I want to do with my wife including loads of travelling.
> 
> I really don't know how we are going to resolve the situation as I don't want to lose my new wife or for her to hate me but I know the way I am feeling isn't going to change.
> 
> Whatever happens I just hope I don't lose the most important person in the world to me my beautiful kind wife.


Oh goodness, I have welled up xxxxxx :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Moose68 said:


> Hi I am Deb the wife if Gill (wisher). Gill has been very brave explaining our situation and yes it is all my fault. I really really wish I could like Lizzie and yes she is a good puppy but no matter how hard I try to sort my feelings out I still cannot love her. I have been responsible for my parents for over 34 years and I have only recently had any freedom from responsibilities. I cannot cope with the thought of another 15 years of responsibility. There are so many things I want to do with my wife including loads of travelling.
> 
> I really don't know how we are going to resolve the situation as I don't want to lose my new wife or for her to hate me but I know the way I am feeling isn't going to change.
> 
> Whatever happens I just hope I don't lose the most important person in the world to me my beautiful kind wife.


Hi Deb,

This situation is not your fault as there is no one to blame here. 

It sounds as though you had an expectation that you would automatically 'love' Lizzie. I would suggest that our initial attraction for a puppy is just that an attraction.....LOVE takes a lot longer to develop and is a mixture of spending time with a another (or puppy) where that other gives you a feel good factor that in turn releases the chemical Dopamine in your brain. All of that takes time to establish. If that other is triggering anxiety that in turn will cause the release of Cortisol and Adrenaline which we would use in a 'fight or flight' situation. So what you are feeling right now is not just in your head it is a real physical feeling.

As for the responsibility for your parents for over 34 years....that is a lifetime and the fact that you mention it suggests it was a BIG tie for you. Your parents must have been very lucky to have you around!! You have automatically transfered the same emotion to Lizzie....but she is a puppy not dependent parents. I'm guessing that you can't so easily put parents in kennels or get friends and family to look after them while you go travelling. 

I don't imagine for a minute that you are going to loose your lovely wife over this and the fact that you say it in such a black and white way shows that you are feeling very emotional about it.....at the moment. One thing that is sure is that you will not feel and think the same in one years time, to how do now......and in five years time you will have travelled further in your life's journey and will again have different thoughts and feelings to one year from now.

Breath, relax, talk ...... and don't be so hard on yourselves. You will find the solution that suits you both.

Julia xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Deb and Gill, I just wanted to say that I really feel for you both, and I hope that you are able to resolve this heartbreaking situation that you have found yourselves in very soon
:hug: :hug:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh what an emotional thread this was to read. I can't begin to know what it must feel like to be in both of your positions Deb and Gill. One loves Lizzie, one doesn't. I think you do assume everyone in the family will love a dog equally, but of course that doesn't always happen, and I'm sure it's as much a surprise to the person who doesn't love it as it is to the person who does. But please please don't let this ruin your marriage or relationship. The two of you are the most important factor in this, so put Lizzie aside and work out what's right for you as a couple. I know a few people who have given up dogs as it just wasn't right, even though they planned it and thought it was. I think admitting it and giving them to another family is a braver decision than keeping them in an unhappy situation. But that's such a hard decision to make when one of you really loves her. 

My thoughts are with you both (I say with tears in my eyes as I can't imagine how hard this decision will be for you both) xxxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Deb and Gill, I feel so much for you. Please be assured that what ever decision you make between the pair of you, you will have the support of everyone. If I am correct an earlier post said she is a Jukeedoodles pup, well I am sure Stephen and Julia will assist you in every way they can and Jo Jo probably couldn't resist another puppy  Any way what I am saying is there are options open to you. I am pretty sure you could find a lovely home with someone on here and therefore you would be able to keep in touch about Lizzie.
There is also the option of leaving her with someone (me) when and if you want to travel and she could be here as part of our family, No time limit 
I just think that you both thought about this before you got Lizzie and would be a shame to let her go, before you have given life with a dog a real go. Yes it is restricting with puppies but once you get through that phase they are adaptable little creatures and the benefits far out weigh the ties of having a dog once you get into the swing of it. I used to work in kennels and we had people that worked in the city 5 days a week and so would bring the dog in for the week, it just becomes part of their life. Just explore all the options before you decide, there is nothing worse than regrets. Best wishes xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Everyones emotions, feelings and experiences are different so dont be too harsh on yourself for not feeling the way you expected. A new pup takes over your life initially and is all consuming so i can see how the future feels daunting right now, but as people have said it does get easier and the pup will fit into your life and you will be able to do the things that you want with the help of dog walkers/sitters. If it helps I did nt feel that immediate rush of love that people talk about when I had my children , I had to fall in love with them , that took time and was also hard work. I commend you for being so honest with us all and with yourselves, your relationship is obviously strong and can withstand this whatever your decision and you will make the one that is right for you. Really, really feel for you both sending much love and support x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

A friend of mine, Mark, fell in love with a young dog (rehomed Staffie) and discussed it with his wife, Helen. She wasn't keen but fell in deep attraction with it when she met him. Mark then brought the dog home and both his kids fell in love with the dog.
However, reality set in when Mark went back to work as he is away for the majority of the week leaving Helen with the dog and kids.

It proved too much so Helen had to insist the dog went back. Mark had a bit of a strop but agreed for him to go. After a week, Helen wondered if she had been too hasty and decided to try again but again, she just couldn't bond and she really didn't want him. She told me that he was the perfect dog and if she wanted a dog, she wouldn't want anyone else but him... but she just doesn't "do" dogs. For the sake of their marriage, they had to give him up.

So Gill and Deb, don't feel you are the only people to have had to face this tough decision. As others have said, only you can make this decision and whatever you decide will be for the best.

Dave/Mr Harri


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Deb & Gill
This is such a sad thread and I've been thinking about you all day.

There are solutions, so that you can keep Lizzie, if you want them.
- A good friend or a business arrangement, whereby Lizzie is regularly looked after. Its certainly worth a try.
- Someone who can share Lizzie with you. Literally. My neighbour shares their two choc labs with their daughter.
- Don't be afraid to leave Lizzie for a while, stretching it to several hours.

Remember you can have a life and freedom with a dog. But yes, spontanatity is a very difficult one to do. Planning is the answer and this might not be attractive.

My hubby didn't bond with our puppy immediately (not that he would admit it), but he took a back seat. We were surrounded by too many visitors who wanted a piece of Millie. It wasn't until we had a quiet weekend just the three of us that he got chance to get involved and teach her a few things so that she's respond to him.

If you decide that Lizzie does need to be rehomed, please don't feel bad about it. Cockapoos are very loving and will settle in with a new family. Sometimes the time is just not right and getting married followed so quickly by a puppy maybe just a touch too much. :hug:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh what an emotional thread this was to read. I can't begin to know what it must feel like to be in both of your positions Deb and Gill. One loves Lizzie, one doesn't. I think you do assume everyone in the family will love a dog equally, but of course that doesn't always happen, and I'm sure it's as much a surprise to the person who doesn't love it as it is to the person who does. But please please don't let this ruin your marriage or relationship. The two of you are the most important factor in this, so put Lizzie aside and work out what's right for you as a couple. I know a few people who have given up dogs as it just wasn't right, even though they planned it and thought it was. I think admitting it and giving them to another family is a braver decision than keeping them in an unhappy situation. But that's such a hard decision to make when one of you really loves her.
> 
> My thoughts are with you both (I say with tears in my eyes as I can't imagine how hard this decision will be for you both) xxxxx


Sums up my thoughts too xxxxx


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

How long have you had her for?
We have had our puppy for a week now. After about 3 days I was crying felt nervous anxious guilty that I was neglecting my children felt sorry for the cat and really did not enjoy her. And she is really good! But now a few days on and I have really bonded with her. I have never had a dog before so this is a new experience.
I hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Two very brave and very very sad ladies came to see us this evening. Lizzie is now back with us.

A tough day for Gill and Deb and I wish them great strength and courage over the coming days. 

:hug::hug::hug::hug: Julia xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thinking of you Gill and Deb xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

thoughts are with you Gill and Deb. I am sure it was a very difficult decision and a very tough day for you both. xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this sad story will have a happy ending for Lizzie, and that she is in the best place she could be until she finds her new home. I hope that Gill and Deb will be ok :hug:


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Gill and Deb, thinking of you both here too. Such a hard decision to make but the greatest respect to you both. I have no doubt Lizzie will be fine. Sending love xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I just absolutely know you have done the right thing for both of you at this moment. Deb had been a carer for so many years that to have that perpetuated in any form is too much to ask, and that is what having a puppy is - being its carer. It must have felt like a renewed life sentence to her! Your wedding would have been a new start for both of you, but for Deb, having a new puppy to look after must have seemed like the caring would never stop. Much as we adore our 'babies' they do need lots of care and attention and just sometimes we feel we would like a little time for ourselves! Good luck to you both.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw so so sad for all involved but very brave and considerate of you Gill and Deb, big hugs xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Such a sad story our feelings go out to you both. Deb & Gill you have done the right thing for Lizzie she will go on to find a new home and I'm sure be very happy...you two will settle down and who knows one day in the future you may feel ready to have a dog.....good luck to you both


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Big hugs to you both, Gill and Deb. You have both put each other first which shows the strength and bond you have together. Go and have some much needed quality time together. Lizzie will be just fine. 
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look after each other .. much love


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Very brave of you Gill and Deb to have come to this decision, I'm sure it's the right one ......you need to have time for yourselves and each other right now. Lizzie will be perfectly happy and will go on to find a perfect home for her. :hug:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Two very brave and very very sad ladies came to see us this evening. Lizzie is now back with us.
> 
> A tough day for Gill and Deb and I wish them great strength and courage over the coming days.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug: Julia xx


I think you have made the right decision. Focus on yourselves, have fun, laugh, travel and enjoy married life. You've got the rest of your life together and it starts today. Lizzie will be absolutely fine.

Xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> I think you have made the right decision. Focus on yourselves, have fun, laugh, travel and enjoy married life. You've got the rest of your life together and it starts today. Lizzie will be absolutely fine.
> 
> Xxx


I totally agree, well said !
Good luck Gill and Deb, you've got to put your relationship first and Lizzie will be loved wherever she goes, very brave decision.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Every cloud......*

After all the sadness of two days ago, for Lizzie at least there is a silver lining. Yesterday she stole the heart of a family that came to visit us and this evening she has gone off to her forever home in Loughborough, Leicestershire. Julia xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great news!

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic news. xxxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's beautiful. I'm so glad you've rehomed her already, I was thinking about her today.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so glad that Lizzie has a new home. I didn't think it would take long as she is a gorgeous little pup.

xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful news - thanks for sharing  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wisher - you did the right thing xxx 

Things happen for a reason .... I know how you will be feeling  but please be sure she will be loved and move on with your lovely new wife and your plans for the future xxxxxx

Love JoJo xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Knowing that Lizzie will be well cared for and loved, I hope Deb and Gill can be happy now


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

x Great news

Good luck Deb and Gill x


----------

